# Murphy is crossing the Bridge



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I am so so sorry to hear this... I'll keep you and Murphy in my thoughts and prayers today. Rest In Peace sweet boy!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs to you and Murphy. We will be thinking of you.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, I'm so, so sorry! Sweet, Murphy, RIP dear one and play hard at the bridge pain and cancer free.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

RIP sweet Murphy!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to here this. My best to you and Murphy.


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Djoz,

I am very sorry for your loss and pain you must be going through. Rest in Peace Murphy.

-Sneeks


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Play hard, sleep soft at the bridge sweet Murphy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

God speed sweet Murphy - now and forever cancer free .. 

My thoughts are with you as you give Murphy your final kindness ..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. So sad. How old is he? Bless you, sweet Murphy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is heartbreaking. 

What a beautiful photo of sweet Murphy. 

Tears of sympathy coming your way today.


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear. Such a hard decision to make. I'm sure he will have lots of friends when he gets there. In our thoughts.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm so so so very sorry! Heartfelt thoughts and prayers go out to you on this difficult day.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear. Molson and I will hold you and Murphy close to our hearts today.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry you are going through this. But for Muphy's sake thank you for being able to do the noble thing for him. Run free and fast at the Bridge you sweet sugar faced boy.


----------



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your sentiments. Just got home from the Vet. I just want to shout out to Dr. Mary Getz at the Matthews Animal Clinic in Matthews, NC. Since Murphy's cancer diagnosis in July, she has been a wealth of information and a source of comfort. She loved him as much as we do. She held him and stayed with us while he crossed over.

Dr. Getz agrees that something happened-either a stroke or the cancer had gotten into his brain but he was definitely not there anymore. Not wanting Murphy to go to the vet by himself, my puppy mix (was told golden mix, but think more lab) ate a sock last night and vomitted and diarrhea'd all over the house. He is still at the vet having a barium test. He threw up the sock, so as long as the barium passes he can come home in a few hours. But my puppy Wylie got to be there with him,too. Poor Wylie isn't going to know what to do.

Murphy went very peacefully. He was ready in the end. At 14 1/2 years old, you can't ask for anything more. He lived almost 6 months longer than his prognosis and fought that nasty hemangio like a prize fighter.

Thank you again for being my community for all these months. 

All my golden love,
Darlene


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you for posting the update. You and Murphy are in my thoughts.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so sorry  You will be in my thoughts today during this hard time ((HUGS))


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry Wylie decided to eat the sock at the same time you were saying goodbye to Murphy. This happened to us when Barkley was first diagnosed with the hemangiosarcoma--Toby started throwing up for still unknown reasons. He's fine now, but when it rains it pours. I hope Wylie will be fine and the barium all comes out (been there, done that with Toby).

It's nice of you to compliment Dr. Getz on this very sad day. It's also nice to have the help and knowledge of a top notch vet during this terrible journey. I know our veterinarian team has been there every step of the way for us, and it is a huge help to us in navigating the muddy waters of the cancer. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. Murphy was a special boy and it gives me comfort knowing he fought this horrible disease as long and hard as he did.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Darlene, our hearts and prayers go out to you today as Murphy is being greeted with great fanfare at the bridge. Remember he will always be with you..... only now on silent paws. Godspeed sweetheart!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

God speed Murphy. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry and know how hard it is. It is the horrible part about us out living them. Godspeed sweet Murphy.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

My thoughts are with you. He will be running free now. I am sorry for you loss. RIP Murphy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope the day comes soon that your memories bring a smile without tears....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

God Bless Sweet boy xxxx


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Run Free Sweet Murphy!!! Chase the bunnies and tennis balls with Beau at the bridge


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry about your loss.
We are all keeping you in our thoughts and prayers at this hard time.
Play hard at the bridge sweet Murphy.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, what a sweet sweet face. It's so hard to part with them.


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

God bless Murphy! He is finally at peace. That is what you have to keep telling yourself! I hope you are doing ok. At least you have another dog at home to fill in the holes. 
We had to put our girl to sleep at 14 1/2 the day after Thanksgiving last November and as you said, you just knew that was the day. Same thing with the legs.. some sort of stroke and couldn't see any longer. 

Let your self weep and keep his memory alive.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Its heartbreaking, I know......


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

What a beautiful Golden Oldie. He looks like he had a full and happy life with you.


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

I am so so sorry for you. It will be such a sad and difficult moment when you let go, but from my own recent golden loss, you will soon begin to feel so blessed that Murphy is a permanent part of the fabric that makes up your life, and he will continue to live in each beat of your heart.

Sweet dreams Murphy. And when you get to the bridge, say hello to Brinkley for me...she'll be one playing hide and seek.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So very sorry.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Run free sweet Murphy. You know you were loved.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Very sorry to hear. I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I loss my Maggie at almost 14 yrs., yes, we do know when it's time.

Murphy is now young again, running and playing at the Bridge.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss...Murphy run and play again like a puppy


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

A wonderful Gentleman Golden has joined so many others at the Bridge. RIP Murphy and play hard and run free with all of of much missed friends.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

I sorry for your loss


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for your loss, Murphy will run free of pain with many of our beloved goldens.
RIP Murphy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am just reading about your Murphy, so very sorry.
Hemangio got my Bobby very quickly, I wish I had extra time with him.
I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Murphy, no matter what the age it still hurts like hell, but you know in your heart that you have given Murphy the ultimate act of love that we can give, and that is to let them go painlessly to the bridge.

Run free from pain Murphy, play hard with new friends and sleep softly


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

so sorry for your loss, murphy is now in a better place..


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*mac'sdad*

Woof Woof , Not Goodbye Murphy,never Goodbye...We'll all will see you later....Mac


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Djoz*

DJOZ

So very sorry for Murphy's Loss. He is running free at the Rainbow Bridge now.
A similar thing happened to my Samoyed, Gizmo, as to Murphy-you did the KIND THING for Murphy which shows how much you love him.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Our hearts go out to you. Your boy is happy, running free and painless. You're a good owner. I'm sure he's having fun with our Katie.


----------

